# Can I get in? LMU, SDSU, etc.



## Diego C (Aug 24, 2009)

I graduated from high school in May, and unfortunately, cannot go to college until either the Spring of Next fall. At least I can use the time to save up come money.

Anyway, I'm not sure which schools to apply to (I tried Art Center, and I was rejected), so I decided maybe LMU and SDSU. With my stats, should I be able to get it?

GPA: 3.225
ACT: 29, Math & Science-26, Reading-29, English-34
I was also the Editor-In-Chief of the school's newspaper during my Junior year.

All help will be GREATLY appreciated. I really need to know what my chances are. 

Any other good universities with film programs that I could get into? I'm really freaking out.


----------



## AshleyM (Aug 25, 2009)

For SDSU grad school, it's about the experience you've acquired in media (TV/Film).  I'm not sure about undergrad, but a good way to go might be to attend a 2-year college and get an AA in your area of interest and then apply to transfer to SDSU.  They are an impacted program, and this would give you a chance to get some good experience as well as raise your GPA, both of which I believe would help you in getting accepted.  Plus, you'll save money for those two years.


----------



## Diego C (Aug 27, 2009)

What about Loyola Marymount. Do I have a chance of being accepted?

Any other good film schools that I have a chance of getting into with my stats?


----------



## leary.shane (Aug 27, 2009)

To be honest, I'm not really sure what LMU is looking for in their undergraduate admissions, but tell them what you hope to achieve from going to their school.  Also, it might not hurt to include a little demo reel or a short script that you have written. 

Also, don't narrow yourself down to just two schools.  There are a lot of programs out there.


----------



## Diego C (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not trying to narrow myself, it's just I seem to have more chances of going to these schools than others that I like (NYU USC etc.).

All of the schools that I seem to feel passionate about have extremely high standards, and I can't seem to find any "good" film schools that would be sure to accept me. That's the most frustrating feeling I've ever had, and I've been looking at schools for three years straight.


----------



## AshleyM (Aug 29, 2009)

If you think that you'd like to go to the big-name schools, I recommend applying anyway (of course, if you can afford it, which is another subject entirely).  If you don't apply, your odds are 0 for going there, but if you do apply, you may get in.  Work on making your application as strong as possible from now until the application deadline and give it a shot!


----------



## Diego C (Aug 29, 2009)

I will.

As for other not so "big name" film schools that I could get into, anyone have any suggestions?


----------

